# Cadiz, Tarifa y La Costa de La Luz



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hiya,

Just returned from our latest trip to Cadiz, Tarifa and the Costa de la Luz
and wanted to share our thoughts on the experience.

To anyone who has not been before I would definitely recommend you visit.

Tarifa has a wonderful beach with views over the sea to Africa
In fact, many of the beaches in the Costa de la Luz are excellent (sandy)

Cadiz has many interesting (historically) places to see, especially the Cathedral
To those who don't know, Cadiz is built on a thin stretch of land surrounded by the sea and the light from the sun going down seems to last forever, well 10pm

So there you go folks, if you fancy a trip to somewhere with culture, white sandy beaches and long summer nights - Cadiz is your best bet 

Dave


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

have never spent a lot of time in Cadiz its self but love the Region, Tarifa is one of my favourite places in Spain, everybody is so much more relaxed than up on the CDS. also the Kite Surfing is fantastic, the beaches are by far the best beaches in Spain, almost as nice as the ones we have in the west Of Ireland. the town(most southerly in mainland Europe) itself has everything to offer that any other town does, all the same modern facilities mixed with the old Andalucian style Casco Antigo. The restaurants down near the entrance to the port are fantastic, the fish dishes are unmissable, and big, and cheap. for the young gang there are great nightclubs, but they are so discreet that they are difficult to find.

so Sunny I couldn't agree more about the Costa de la Luz, I just need to check out Cadiz a few times


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

SunnySpain said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Just returned from our latest trip to Cadiz, Tarifa and the Costa de la Luz
> and wanted to share our thoughts on the experience.
> ...



Hi Dave

Thanks for that. We spent a few days in Jerez last summer and it was lovely ..... Jerez itself looks pretty dull when we first arrived (but that was when we were driving on the main road trying to find our hotel!) but once we got our bearings it has a lovely old quarter - great restaurants and bars - lots of history. We spent a day in Cadiz and another day in a lovely place called Puerto de Santa Maria which has a pretty famous seafood restaurant ...... lots of tiny streets, restaurants, shops ...... very very Spanish which is great to find!
Glad you enjoyed your trip!
Sue x


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

mayotom said:


> have never spent a lot of time in Cadiz its self but love the Region, Tarifa is one of my favourite places in Spain, everybody is so much more relaxed than up on the CDS. also the Kite Surfing is fantastic, the beaches are by far the best beaches in Spain, almost as nice as the ones we have in the west Of Ireland.
> 
> so Sunny I couldn't agree more about the Costa de la Luz, I just need to check out Cadiz a few times



Ah yes, however if you want beaches like in the west of Ireland you must go to Galicia or Asturias for that matter. Now those beaches are quite something and have been voted the "best in Spain" for many years now

And its most definitely true that people are more relaxed on the Costa de la Luz

Dave


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Just returned from our latest trip to Cadiz, Tarifa and the Costa de la Luz
> and wanted to share our thoughts on the experience.
> ...


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

littleredrooster said:


> Pleased you enjoyed it Sunny.
> I found it quite a pleasant and interesting area.
> Only drawback was the locals repeatedly moaning about how the wicked Brits, as well as stealing their church bells had also stolen their gold and valuables, so had to remind them that they themselves had already stolen most of the stuff from the Americas in the first place.
> If you want a real culture shock try visiting Cadiz during Semana Santa.




maybe they are right ,,, bloody brits eh...








> Invade countries all over the world and then get angry when the locals follow them home


:focus:


Semana Santa is a bit of culture shock all over Spain

oh hope nobody takes personal offence to the above


----------

